# Grüne Betriebsleuchte flackert am CM 700



## Taitan (30. August 2010)

*Grüne Betriebsleuchte flackert am CM 700*

Hallo,

Ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass die eingebaute Lampe im Ein-Aus-Schalter meines CM 700 sehr stark flackert (Hell-Dunkel - hohe Frequenz). Ist das ein Indiz für einen Defekt? 

Das Gerät ist ca. ein Jahr alt. 

Abnehmer: 2 Festplatten, 1 Waküpumpe (Aquastream), ein paar Lüfter, Core i7 920 leicht übertaktet und eine HD 4890 ebenfalls leicht übertaktet. 
Mainboard Rampage 2 Extreme.


----------



## Compucase (31. August 2010)

*AW: Grüne Betriebsleuchte flackert am CM 700*

Hi!
Nein, das ist kein Indiz für einen Defekt, die LED hat mit der Funktion des Netzteils rein gar nichts zu tun, keine Sorge. Ich gehe davon aus das die LED bald gar nicht mehr leuchtet. Wie gesagt, dem Netzteil interessiert es nicht, die Funktion ist in keinster Weise beinträchtigt.
LEider waren diese LED´s nicht von der Qualität wie das eigentliche Netzteil, daher gibt es die LED´s in den neuen Serien auch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Taitan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Grüne Betriebsleuchte flackert am CM 700*

okay, dann bin ich "beruhigt"


----------



## poiu (1. September 2010)

*AW: Grüne Betriebsleuchte flackert am CM 700*

mach dir keine Sorgen, das NT wird in seiner Funktion, wie schon gesagt wurde, nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Airblade85 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Grüne Betriebsleuchte flackert am CM 700*

jo war bei mir auch so...hab ein CM550...erst flackerte das grüne Lämpchen und bald darauf leuchtete es garnicht mehr 

Mal ne andere frage wofür ich kein extra Thread auf machen möchte...bei mir läuft der PC eigentlich Tag und Nacht....ist das NT dafür geeignet?? Oder eher nicht?? Gibt es dadurch schneller den Geist auf??


----------



## Compucase (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Grüne Betriebsleuchte flackert am CM 700*

So gut wie jedes "Consumer-Netzteil" (also keine Industrienetzteile) hat eine MTBF von 100.000 Stunden. MTBF (Mean Time between Failures), also mittlere Betriebsdauer zwischen Ausfälle.
Natürlich kannst Du unser Netzteil für einen 24/7 Betrieb nehmen solange es nicht zu heiß wird. Das sollte also kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## xeonsys (21. September 2011)

*AW: Grüne Betriebsleuchte flackert am CM 700*

ist bei mir auch so sehe ich gerade.

na da ist ja alles ok.


----------

